# Stolen Colnago Bike



## colnagorider (Apr 14, 2011)

DEAR FELLOW BIKERS, I Am Searching for a blue and yellow colnago road bike, it was stolen two days ago. IT has all campi components. Blue tail fades to yellow fork. It has a 490 on the seat post. email me at [email protected] if you know anything or have any questions.


----------



## Hood Ormanent (Apr 1, 2011)

colnagorider said:


> DEAR FELLOW BIKERS, I Am Searching for a blue and yellow colnago road bike, it was stolen two days ago. IT has all campi components. Blue tail fades to yellow fork. It has a 490 on the seat post. email me at [email protected] if you know anything or have any questions.


stolen from??? 

"somewhere in California"?


----------



## colnagorider (Apr 14, 2011)

The bike waS stolen from cal poly pomona, southern california


----------



## colnagorider (Apr 14, 2011)

*location*

It was stolen from cal poly pomona, in southern california


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Do you have a pic of it?


----------



## colnagorider (Apr 14, 2011)

*Pictures*

IM trying to get more pictures of it, this is all i have so far.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Will be looking out. The color scheme is not so subtle, so hopefully, it will be easy to spot.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Do a bunch of posts on Craigslist.


----------



## colnagorider (Apr 14, 2011)

*New Pic*

Attached is a new pic, still not the best, but it makes it easier to see the color scheme.


----------

